# Nursing Home Support Scheme/Fair Deal Scheme



## Julius (13 Oct 2011)

My elderly mother is cared for by my father, aged 89, in the family home. He has home-help each morning except Sat/Sun. I help out at weekends. It's now apparent that she needs long-term nursing home care. I am now in process of helping my father apply for assistance under the Nursing Home Support Scheme. There are two obligatory steps and one optional step in the application process. Step 1 is the Care Needs/Medical Assessment and there is no doubt she will be accepted on medical grounds. Step 2 is the Financial Assessment which determines the level of State Support. Step 3 - The Nursing Home Loan - is optional but I will advise him to apply for this – given her cognitive capacity the applic for the Nursing Home Loan has to be made by a court appointed Care Representative. I have the following questions.

1. Can monies paid to date for home-help be deducted from his Income/Assets when the HSE calculate his contribution under the scheme?
2. Ditto for monies paid for temporary nursing home respite care over last few years?
3. Ditto for monies spent on converting garage into downstairs bedroom for mother?
4. Anything else that can be deducted from Income/Assets when HSE calculate the Financial Assessment?
5. Do cash gifts given in last 5 years to family members have to be included in full in his Income/Assets?
6. Step 3 mentioned above is optional but given his age he may become incapable or worse before my mother dies and so someone else should apply to be the Care Representative. Would it be wise for that person to have enduring power of attorney as well?


----------



## Black Sheep (14 Oct 2011)

Questions 1,2,3.4. all relate to expenses paid by someone (who) for the care of mother. If these expenses have been paid by the person applying for the subvention then the money is no longer available for assessment.

The financial assessment is based on the persons income, savings and investments and property, taking into account the spouse's right to income and home.

Question 5. Yes any gifts within the previous 5 years will be treated as if they did not happen

Question 6. Perhaps a family member could be POA

As this is a lengthy process I think it would be a good idea to do it ASAP. New rules have been introduced since October 1st where payment will not be made until the application has been processed. Prior to this payment was backdated to the date of application


----------

